# Collegiate headset question…



## Schulze (Mar 18, 2022)

Picked up my first Collegiate and realized it has a unique style headset I’ve not dealt with before.

what’s the deal on these? I like the design and it appears that top bearing seat can be pressed out fairly easy.

am I correct that a middleweight style cup and bearing can be used in place of?

thanks


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 18, 2022)

That's a schwinn deluxe headset. Yup, the race is pressed in and easy to knock out. A regular schwinn cup headset assembly will work


----------



## bloo (Mar 18, 2022)

Yep, that's a Schwinn Deluxe headset. It's not specific Collegiates or anything. Some middleweights have them.


----------



## Schulze (Mar 18, 2022)

My first deluxe headset! The bearing were bone dry and pretty crusty, but in much better shape than the bottom bracket bearings…


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 19, 2022)

Looks like a derivative of the typical arrangement of cup and cone for bearings, except for the top set.  Because cups hold water, the cup and cone on top are reversed.  The cone press fits into the frame and the cup threads onto the steerer tube, (versus the other way around).


----------



## Schulze (Mar 21, 2022)

Another question…are the collegiate and suburban frame sizes pretty much the same?
specifically are they both considered lightweight? Is the rear brake bridge the same size (width) ?

thanks!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 21, 2022)

Schulze said:


> Another question…are the collegiate and suburban frame sizes pretty much the same?
> specifically are they both considered lightweight? Is the rear brake bridge the same size (width) ?
> 
> thanks!



the only real differences between 60's - 70's lightweight frames are the braze-ons for cables, chainguards and 3 speed cable wheels.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 22, 2022)

Remember for a given frame size, the Suburban will have a higher stand over height because it uses 27" wheels as opposed to the 26" on the Collegiate.


----------



## Schulze (Mar 23, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> Remember for a given frame size, the Suburban will have a higher stand over height because it uses 27" wheels as opposed to the 26" on the Collegiate.



thanks for the heads up on this! Was trying to fit a fat 26” tire on the collegiate…no dice! Tire was rubbing the chain stays. I measured my subUrban and it’s about 1/2 longer…that fat tire fits just fine!


----------



## SchwinnFinn63 (Apr 9, 2022)

What size bearings do the Deluxe HS take? I have one on my 63 lightweight but not the bearings.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 9, 2022)

Ive seen that deluxe top bearing race in steel and aluminum. Seems to me there is a standard version and an even lighter version with smaller bearing cages.
Not really special. Most all the lightweights have them. And they interchange through all the bikes that have the same diameter head... which is most all of them.


----------



## bloo (Apr 9, 2022)

The lower normal-looking cup takes a Schwinn "VSF" bearing _with a funny looking flat cage_, Schwinn #2557. It is also used in Tange headsets and a few others. It might be a #57cage(?), but "Schwinn VSF" should find some. This fits top and bottom in a bunch of postwar standard Schwinn headsets, too.

The upper one for the upside down top cup is Schwinn #2560, and has 17 5/32" balls in a fairly normal looking cage.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## J-wagon (Apr 9, 2022)

Here schwinn deluxe headset from 1961 speedster. The bearing cage stamped NATL SCHWINN 73. It has 17 balls.


----------



## SchwinnFinn63 (Apr 9, 2022)

Thanks much everyone! Now I know what to look/ ask for. My frame came without a fork so have to use an 80’s Schwinn cruiser unit. There’s a problem getting the HS to stay locked down while moving freely. Thought it might be the bearing cages or the fork crown race.

Today was the first test ride.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 9, 2022)

Good looking ride...
You set the bearing tension by hand, then grab the upper cup piece with a channel lock using a rag for buffer. then tighten the top nut down on it, jamming them together to lock the bearing cup in place.
There should be a toothed washer between the two.
Then ride it around for a while and check it again.


----------



## SchwinnFinn63 (Apr 9, 2022)

Done and done! Still winds up with play or too tight. Toothed washer employed between lock cap and adjusting piece as well. Just have to keep at it... and double check the crown race on the newer fork.

On the hunt for a donor bike for bits and a fork.


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 9, 2022)

Assuming you have the correct threaded top race (left) and press in headtube race (right), then just matter of finding proper bearings (center)


----------



## Schulze (Apr 9, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Assuming you have the correct threaded top race (left) and press in headtube race (right), then just matter of finding proper bearings (center)
> 
> View attachment 1603722



Be sure the bearings go on in the correct direction. This photo the bearings are upside down.


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 9, 2022)

Yup, for sure, like post #14 last pic


----------



## bloo (Apr 9, 2022)

Also have a close look at the VSF bearing that goes in the lower cup. It is an odd one that looks upside down when it is right side up. 

Use a postwar Schwinn crown race (or some other one that is intended for a VSF bearing) on the fork if you can.


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 9, 2022)

Some pics,
GT post #13 deluxe headset, left is D & E, right is F, G, H





And bloo post 21, pic of smushed face vsf proper orientation


----------



## SchwinnFinn63 (Apr 10, 2022)

Bam! Bottom cage retainer is wrong on my set up. 

Thanks all! I’m going to like it here!


----------



## Schulze (Apr 13, 2022)

So I was trying to use a 2 speed kickback wheel set in this collegiate on S6 hoops. Looks like I need a different chain and possibly front sprocket?


----------



## Schulze (Apr 13, 2022)

Different angle…


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 13, 2022)

Looks chain too narrow for rear sprocket. Only need singlespeed chain. Front ok


----------



## Schulze (Apr 13, 2022)

Ahhh, I guess I didn't look at the width, just grabbed a chain.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 13, 2022)

The Collegiates were derailleur geared bikes that used a 3/32" chain. After the 1968 models Schwinn stamped knurling on the chain rings around the crank hole to indicate the ring was for the 3/32" chains. Did you resize that chain?


----------



## Schulze (Apr 13, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The Collegiates were derailleur geared bikes that used a 3/32" chain. After the 1968 models Schwinn stamped knurling on the chain rings around the crank hole to indicate the ring was for the 3/32" chains. Did you resize that chain?



Ahhh, I was wondering what that was for! Looks like I got some work to do.


----------



## Schulze (Apr 13, 2022)

Yeah, i had the knurled sprocket and that two-speed kickback with a 3/32 chain.
what’s the problem? 🤣

need to dig through my parts bin and see if I have a knon-knurled sprocket and most likely need to buy a new/old chain.

thanks!


----------



## Schulze (Apr 13, 2022)

not sure about the seat post, it’s all I had at the moment.


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 13, 2022)

Was thinking wider chain should be ok with current front sprocket.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 13, 2022)

For me, the not easily changeable cog on those Bendix 2speeds keeps me from using them. But the 1/8 chain will be ok on the front sprocket till it's not.


----------



## SchwinnFinn63 (Apr 13, 2022)

Looks like a cool cruiser! How much does the set back seatpost help you with the fit?


----------



## Schulze (Apr 13, 2022)

SchwinnFinn63 said:


> Looks like a cool cruiser! How much does the set back seatpost help you with the fit?



Not sure really as I haven’t been able to ride it yet. I was putting this together to fund another bike, but I’m a sucker for these diamond framed Schwinns.


----------



## Thee (May 9, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 1603575








Mystery solved thanks, I was slightly perplexed by this also, I took a free roadside Schwinn tiger apart in 2014 & went to rebuild it as a solid rider last year, didn’t quite remember this diff “wow that’s cool I thought water can’t get in” when I figured it out DELUXE !! Just sounds cool too!! Then I went to put on a shiny new 70’s style badge? Oh boy nope that’s not gonna work lol


----------



## Thee (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Thee (May 9, 2022)

Live & learn


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2022)

Thee said:


> Live & learn



The large oval Schwinn badges were used from 1950 thru 1960.


----------



## Thee (May 9, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The large oval Schwinn badges were used from 1950 thru 1960.



Ok thanks I think the tiger is a 57’ the frame seems to be an inch lower to the ground? Than my 70’s cantilevers ? Or is that the modern rims I put on it?


----------

